# Train Bed



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*The Plan*

This is something that I 'm new to, blogging about the building process of a project while it is a work in progress. I thought I would give it a try. This will be a train bed for a customer that loves the Polor Express, so I'll be working off that theme. Below is a picture of a train bund bed that I built havebefore. This is what the customer saw to inspire this new design.

You can watch the live video at our live link on my site. Tune in to watch it being built. Don't worry if you miss it, I'll post the recording on my Current Projects page at the end of the day along with a few pictures.

Here is the drawing that I was given from Gary who has been working with the customer. 


The orginal Train Bunk


For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## griff (Feb 6, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> This is something that I 'm new to, blogging about the building process of a project while it is a work in progress. I thought I would give it a try. This will be a train bed for a customer that loves the Polor Express, so I'll be working off that theme. Below is a picture of a train bund bed that I built havebefore. This is what the customer saw to inspire this new design.
> 
> ...


Can you imagine the excitement in the eyes of the little engineer when he first sees this ? 
Looks great, good job.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> This is something that I 'm new to, blogging about the building process of a project while it is a work in progress. I thought I would give it a try. This will be a train bed for a customer that loves the Polor Express, so I'll be working off that theme. Below is a picture of a train bund bed that I built havebefore. This is what the customer saw to inspire this new design.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

That sounds great Chris! Looking forward to seeing this blog series. I have enjoyed seeing your work. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Layout*

The first step I wanted to do was to lay it out. I took a scrap piece of cardboard and made a life side drawing of the proposed train bed. I wanted to see the true proportions so that if something looked wrong I could change it now instead of regretting it later.

This is the more detail sides but will actually be the easiest to build. The hard part will be the front and the top, which will and some curves to it and will use some bending plywood.

Here is the recorded video of the layout. 
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1359341



For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. Watch this being built live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*The build*

A lot got completed today. Actually I got most of it complete minus a few details.

First I cut out the sides. I drew a life size version of it on cardboard on the last blog to give me a since of proportion. So today I just transferred the measurements. Instead of just cutting it out with a jig saw, I used a router to get clean and straight lines. I used the jig saw and circular saw for the rough cuts and came back with square jigs, made especially for this project and straight edges. 



I then moved on to the front of the bed. On the previous train bed that I built like this. I just shaped a piece of ¾" MDF. This time I wanted something a little thicker, so I used a different process. This time I made two identical pieces of plywood. I cut the top with a half circle and a 42 1/2" radius. I did this by using a long base on the router and swinging it around like a compass. 


I connected them with a rib support system, where I attach 1 ½" boards connection the two pieces together. This was all covered with 8' x 4', 3/8" bending plywood. I came back with a 2 auto part body filler to smooth the bending plywood.




The top section was made the same way with bending plywood. 


Here is the raw video of the build:
Test fit the parts
New

Cutting hole in front
New

Building the train top
New

Sanding the front
New

Bending the front
New

Framing the front
New

Cutting out the front
New

Cutting the sides
New

Layout

For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Details*

Today I worked on some of the smaller details. I built the smoke stack, cattle guard, the front lights housing, and a ladder.

For the smoke stack I used a 8" drain pipe. This was left over from a previous job. I really liked the fitting that is molded to one end. It gave it a little detail without me having to add something up there. To attach it to the front, I cut like a half-lap style joint out of the pipe. I cut it using a circler caw. Since the top of the front of the bed was curved, I had to do a little hand coping. It is attached to the front us using 6" bolts threaded into T-nuts. 


The cattle guard is sloped on two angels. I will hinge the front piece mainly because that is where the customer will attach it to the front. You could use it for storage, but it is not that much area in there. 


On the front I added a 24" circle and then put a light in the center of that. I'll eventually wire that up to a switch somewhere. I haven't really found a place yet, but I may do a touch sensor at the head of the bed. The 24" circle is attached to the front with 16 square drive pocket hole screws around the edge. This will give a "riveted" look to it. 


The ladder was made from some 2×6's that I had. I counter sunk the screws and Bondoed over them. It can be attached to either side using 3" lag screws. 


I should only have about a day left before the finish and graphic go on. It still needs for holes to be filled, edges to be cleaned up, holes to be filled, and sanded.

Sorry no recorded videos today. There was a problem with the system and it kept kicking the reocording off.

For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

wwbeds said:


> *Details*
> 
> Today I worked on some of the smaller details. I built the smoke stack, cattle guard, the front lights housing, and a ladder.
> 
> ...


Chris, this is coming along nicely. I really enjoy your attention to detail and interesting mix of materials.

This is going to be a nice addition to the child's bedroom.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

wwbeds said:


> *Details*
> 
> Today I worked on some of the smaller details. I built the smoke stack, cattle guard, the front lights housing, and a ladder.
> 
> ...


Being a train nut and a woodworker, this is for me, is about as good as it gets. Way to go! -SST


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*The Finish*

I've put the finish on the train bed. It is just the base color. The rest will be a vinyl similar to what the car wraps are made from. On the base I used a black lacquer undercoater and a flat black lacquer. I'll do a little bit of assembly on it before it goes to the graphic people.

Here are some pictures after the finish:



For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. Watch us build this or see what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Pre-Assembly*

The train project is chugging along fine. Everything is built and the base color has been applied. I wanted to do one last test fit before I send it off to have the graphics designed and applied.

I placed the brackets in all four corners. I use a siderail type bracket that makes assembly very easy and quick. I also mounted the doors on the lower storage unit and the cattle guard.

I am outsourcing the graphics work and usually I'd just take the parts that needed the graphics only. On this project I'll take the whole bed and set it up at their location. This will keep the mistakes down.

Here is a picture of it so far:


I finally go my computer to record videos again so here is raw video of the pre-assembly.
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1386137

For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing now live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## shophobby (Feb 26, 2009)

wwbeds said:


> *Pre-Assembly*
> 
> The train project is chugging along fine. Everything is built and the base color has been applied. I wanted to do one last test fit before I send it off to have the graphics designed and applied.
> 
> ...


is the door below the window by the steps for storage below the bed or is it closed off


----------



## Gene47 (Apr 16, 2009)

wwbeds said:


> *Pre-Assembly*
> 
> The train project is chugging along fine. Everything is built and the base color has been applied. I wanted to do one last test fit before I send it off to have the graphics designed and applied.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

I took your advice and joined here today and must say the train project is looking good. Can't wait till the finished project.


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

wwbeds said:


> *Pre-Assembly*
> 
> The train project is chugging along fine. Everything is built and the base color has been applied. I wanted to do one last test fit before I send it off to have the graphics designed and applied.
> 
> ...


Shophobby, that is storage. You can actually use the entire under side of the bed.


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

wwbeds said:


> *Pre-Assembly*
> 
> The train project is chugging along fine. Everything is built and the base color has been applied. I wanted to do one last test fit before I send it off to have the graphics designed and applied.
> 
> ...


Gene, welcome to LJ's and thanks for the pictures of the murphy bed. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Completed*


The train is back from graphics and completed. Well almost. I am thinking about putting a bell on the front and I need to add the child's name under the window. Other than that it is finished. After I got it back from graphics, I just reassembled it cut slats and wired the lights. I put a small knob on the headboard to activate a touch sensor. I mounted the control box under the slat cleats, hidden and out of the way. The wire runs under the cleats to the front where it plugs in to the cord leading form the light.

All I have to do is make some installation instruction. It assembles very easy and fast, but I like to make step-by-step instructions to be safe.

This has been an enjoyable project and I look forward to putting it on my site and building more.

Here are my note for this project. They may not be helpful to anyone, because I'm the only one that can decipher my chicken scratch. 



For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## Gene47 (Apr 16, 2009)

wwbeds said:


> *Completed*
> 
> 
> The train is back from graphics and completed. Well almost. I am thinking about putting a bell on the front and I need to add the child's name under the window. Other than that it is finished. After I got it back from graphics, I just reassembled it cut slats and wired the lights. I put a small knob on the headboard to activate a touch sensor. I mounted the control box under the slat cleats, hidden and out of the way. The wire runs under the cleats to the front where it plugs in to the cord leading form the light.
> ...


Chris,

That bed is really cool. Any young child that likes trains would want one of those for sure.


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

wwbeds said:


> *Completed*
> 
> 
> The train is back from graphics and completed. Well almost. I am thinking about putting a bell on the front and I need to add the child's name under the window. Other than that it is finished. After I got it back from graphics, I just reassembled it cut slats and wired the lights. I put a small knob on the headboard to activate a touch sensor. I mounted the control box under the slat cleats, hidden and out of the way. The wire runs under the cleats to the front where it plugs in to the cord leading form the light.
> ...


Also just posted the project:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/16455


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

wwbeds said:


> *Completed*
> 
> 
> The train is back from graphics and completed. Well almost. I am thinking about putting a bell on the front and I need to add the child's name under the window. Other than that it is finished. After I got it back from graphics, I just reassembled it cut slats and wired the lights. I put a small knob on the headboard to activate a touch sensor. I mounted the control box under the slat cleats, hidden and out of the way. The wire runs under the cleats to the front where it plugs in to the cord leading form the light.
> ...


Chris, this has been an enjoyable series to follow. Thanks for taking the time and putting in the effort to enable the rest of us to follow the construction of this bed.


----------

